# A Banded Pigeon landed in my yard. Need help finding his home.



## chantellarae (Nov 2, 2011)

The red band says AU 2011 FIL 11012. I tried looking through the pigeon.org site, but couldn't find his match. Can anyone help me find out who he belongs to?

Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chantellarae said:


> The red band says AU 2011 FIL 11012. I tried looking through the pigeon.org site, but couldn't find his match. Can anyone help me find out who he belongs to?
> 
> Thank you!


try this number and see how it goes. where is your location and is the bird secure?

FILBERT RPC 
Club Code : FIL 
Club Secretary : JEFF BRYANT 
City : YORK 
State : SC 
Phone No. : 803-684-3636


----------



## chantellarae (Nov 2, 2011)

We're in SC. We have parrots, so we set him up with an extra cage and some food/water. Calling them now


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chantellarae said:


> We're in SC. We have parrots, so we set him up with an extra cage and some food/water. Calling them now


sounds good...thanks for caring!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

good luck hope you find his home.


----------



## SamyCakes (Oct 23, 2011)

Over the past year iv found 3 raceing pigeons on the streets and they now share my house with me. People usually dont want their pigeons back when they are unable to find their way home. If your interested i would love to adopt him and can pay for shipping.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamyCakes said:


> Over the past year iv found 3 raceing pigeons on the streets and they now share my house with me. People usually dont want their pigeons back when they are unable to find their way home. If your interested i would love to adopt him and can pay for shipping.


the owners should always be tried first, there are many hobbiest on this site that would want their bird back. But good for you for giving these unwanted homes!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> the owners should always be tried first, there are many hobbiest on this site that would want their bird back. But good for you for giving these unwanted homes!


I agree. Most fanciers I know would want them back, including myself. I've made a 200 mile round trip to pick up one of my birds before.


----------

